# Question of the week?



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

What is your favorite animal or bird to hunt?

I personally love all types of hunting but if I had to choose just one it would be the michigan black bear. Why you ask well I'll tell you. It's because the black bear is a challenge especially if you are trying to get a trophy bear. As many hunters this year can contest hunting this great animal was a true challenge. Mother nature played a pretty dirty trick with all the cold weather than snow. 
In hunting the bear there are so many options opened to a hunter also, one can use a bow, rifle, muzzle loader, baits, or dogs. As far as I'm aware of there is no other season where there is so much choice you have to wait till that particular season opens.
There is nothing that can compare in watching cubs play and try to roll over the logs to get to their treats. For me it's well worth the wait to draw my next bear tag so I can again hunt the Michigan black bear. And if i may add they are mighty tasty too. Born


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Hi Born,

I have to agree with you. MI Black Bears are a real thrill to hunt! I haven't had a chance to get back out behind the bear hounds, and I'm really looking forward to it. The bear I got last year was my first and it was the best wild meat I've ever eaten. If I hadn't known better, I would have thought it was an expensive cut of beef.

Jill


----------



## mauso2 (Oct 3, 2000)

Mine so far is WhiteTail, What you ya'all suggest I try next? I'm not sure about the Bear... But my husband Randy says the same as you Jill (Best Meat you will ever eat) I guess one day I'll try some. Terry


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Born this is a tough question.
I would say upland birds,deer,ducks and bear.
in that order although I love hunting all species.In a perfect world they are all in season together....too much to ask for ?


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Upland Birds, Waterfowl, and Deer.

I have never hunted bear, but the stories I read here have me interested.



------------------
Neapolis
---------


----------

